# Restauration iPod 3G



## flotow (28 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir

Je cherche à restaurer un iPod 3G.
Je l'ai connecté à mon MBP sous 10.11… iTunes à le firmware mais il me demande de le connecter en FW.
Je le connecte en FW et iTunes 8 me dit qu'il ne trouve pas le serveur de MAJ…

Je téléchargé ca : https://support.apple.com/kb/DL341?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US
Mais iTunes 8 ne le reconnait pas… 
A priori ça devrait contenir cette MAJ : https://www.macrumors.com/2005/02/23/ipod-updater-2005-02-22-now-available/
Mais la page n'est plus disponible.

Savez vous comment faire pour restaurer mon iPod 3G ?
L'idée étant de valider la restauration sur le disque d'origine avant de le changer par une carte SD.


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2017)

Je me répond à moi même : j'ai trouvé le ipsw original !
http://iosindex.com/ipod/3g/2.3-2

C'est en fait un lien direct chez Apple. J'ai restauré deux iPods 3G comme ça ce matin. 
Reste plus qu'à avoir mes adapteurs... et j'aurai deux iPods à flash !


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (29 Décembre 2017)

Bon ba j'arrive trop tard j'allais t'envoyer ce lien pour les firmwares


----------



## flotow (8 Janvier 2018)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Bon ba j'arrive trop tard j'allais t'envoyer ce lien pour les firmwares


Au final, si iTunes 7 sur Panther/Tiger n'arrivait pas a telecharger le firmware, iTunes 12 sur Mac/Windows y arrive


----------



## JeremyP78 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour à vous,
J'essaye de convertir mon iPod 3G avec dock au format carte SD avec un changement de batterie.

Mon premier problème, c'est qu'il n'apparait pas sur mon iMac Monterey (à jour), que ce soit avec le disque dur (qui tourne) ou la carte SD. Y'a le logo du dossier vide. Après branchement, logo pomme et puis... plus rien, ce logo sans discontinué.
Y-a-t-il une technique spéciale ?
J'utilise évidemment un cable Y : prise FW vers le bloc secteur et USB vers le Mac.

Second problème, ou plutôt question, pour le fichier ipsw de mise à jour de l'iPod, est-ce bien ici que je le trouve https://iosindex.com ? Car le lien précédent ne marche pas (http au lieu de https).

Merci par avance.

Jérémy


----------

